# ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية



## ثابت (21 أبريل 2007)

ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية
وانا بإنتظار الرد


----------



## Basilius (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

تكلمنا في هذا الموضوع مئات المرات 
تفقد الاقسام الحوارية و ستجد الرد 

* ملحوظة :- لا يمكن لانسان خاطىء بطبيعة الخطية مهما كان ان يدين انسان اخطىء حتى ولو زنى *


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية
> وانا بإنتظار الرد



جوابهمـ أنَ لا عقوبـــَة راادِعــــة 



الحمدلله على نعمة الإسلام 

شكراا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى


----------



## Basilius (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



> جوابهمـ أنَ لا عقوبـــَة راادِعــــة



هل تقصدين الرجم ؟؟؟
بالاربعة شهود 
وليس هذا فقط النقطة الرئيسية هي ان الذكر في الفرج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل هذا ما تقصدين بالعقوبة الرادعة 
وهل فعلا حد الرجم الاسلامي هي عقوبة رادعة ؟ 
ام هناك الالاف ممن زنوا وقبل ان يروا الشهود الذكر في الفرج كان هذا خارج ذاك و لم يستطيعوا ان يثبتوها 
هل هذا ما تقصدين بالعقوبة الرادعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الدين موجود وهدفة هو الارتقاء بالنفس البشرية و الروح 
من يريد اتباعة فاهلا وسهلا و من لا يريد فعقابة عند اللة  و ليس على يد بني البشر 



> الحمدلله على نعمة الإسلام



هل يتاكد المسلمون عند الرجم 
من انة من يرجم و من ينفذ الحكم لم يزني قبل ذلك ؟
على اساس انة زنى ولم يستطيعوا الشهود الاربعة ان يروا الذكر في الفرج 
هل من يرجم يعتبر ديانا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل من يرجم فهو بذلك يدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل من يرجم فهو بذلك يحاسب الناس على فعلتهم مثلة مثل اللة ؟؟؟ 
فما فائدة يوم الحساب اذن 
من يزني و من يسرق المفروض ان الدين يقدم لة الطريق النير للتوبة 
يقدم لة كيف يتغلب بروحة على شهوات جسدة 
يقدم لة الامل في الرجوع و التوبة 
وليس قصف العمر و بترة 
فباي حق هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قال السيد المسيح " من منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر" 
فهل من يرجم ليس بخاطىء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام هو اللة نفسة


----------



## Basilius (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

يا اخت فراشة المنتدى 
انا عارف كل الكلام اللي كتبتية انت 
واعرف اكتر  كمان 


> شريطــَة أن يشهد عليه 4 شهود و لكن ليس بالطريقــة التي تتكلم فيهــا ....



لا بالطريقة اللي انا قلتها 


ولكي لا يتوة الموضوع في الاسلاميات ..... لم تفهمي قصد مداخلتي 
اولا اعرف هل رايتيها ام لم تفهميها 
كلامي كان 




> وهل فعلا حد الرجم الاسلامي هي عقوبة رادعة ؟
> ام هناك الالاف ممن زنوا وقبل ان يروا الشهود الذكر في الفرج كان هذا خارج ذاك و لم يستطيعوا ان يثبتوها
> هل هذا ما تقصدين بالعقوبة الرادعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الدين موجود وهدفة هو الارتقاء بالنفس البشرية و الروح
> من يريد اتباعة فاهلا وسهلا و من لا يريد فعقابة عند اللة و ليس على يد بني البشر







> هل يتاكد المسلمون عند الرجم
> من انة من يرجم و من ينفذ الحكم لم يزني قبل ذلك ؟
> على اساس انة زنى ولم يستطيعوا الشهود الاربعة ان يروا الذكر في الفرج
> هل من يرجم يعتبر ديانا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



فهل من يرجم فعلا يعتبر بلا خطية ؟
هل تكونوا متاكدين انة من يرجم لم يزني من قبل و لم يستطيع احد ان ياتي باربعة شهود علية او بينما ياتوا بالاربعة يكون هو انتهى من زناة و لم يستطيعوا اثبات الزنا 
نعم من الممكن ان يكون زاني ولم يستطع الى الان احد ان يثبت علية الزنا 
واعود و اقولها 
هل هذا الحد يصيب كل من يستمتع المتعة المحرمة ام شروطة  يمكن ان تسمح لاحد ان يزني ولا يثبت علية الزنا 


مش عاوز اجابة منك 
ولا انتظر اجابة 
لانة ليس بقسم للاسلاميات 
انا مجرد بلفت نظر من يفكر تفكير محايد لهذة النقاط 

قلتها صريحة 
قال المسيح للذين كانوا يرجموا المراة الزانية 
" من منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر " 
وعاوزة تعرفي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية 
العقاب في المسيحية عقابا الهيا وليس على يد بشرا 
عقابا بالحرمان من ملكوت اللة 
مثلة مثل اي عقاب لاي خطية ..... عقاب الهي او عدل الهي 
فالدين وظيفتة هداية الناس و العقاب هو من اللة فقط 
لانة اذا عاقب بشرا بشر فهل هذا الشخص غير خاطىء لكي يعاقب اخوة ؟
حتى لو قلتم دة تنفيذ للشريعة 
فهل من ينفذ الشريعة ليس بخاطىء ؟
كما قال المسيح من منكم بلا خطية فليرمها ( الزانية ) اولا بحجر 
لا تضلوا. لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان و لا فاسقون، … ولا سارقون ولا طماعون، ولا سكيرون يرثون ملكوت الله. (1 كورنثوس 6: 9 و 10).


----------



## طريق الخلاص (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

سلام المسيح لكل من يؤمن و يسلم بأن المسيح هو الله 

الأخت المسلمة فراشة المنتدى

نحن قبل أن نكون مسليمين أو مسيحيين بشر و و بعيد عن الدين لنا عقل بمعزل عن من خلقه فينا و هذا العقل استطاع من العلم ما يبهر البشرية و يثبت قدرتة الإنسان العظيمة التي نحن المسيحيون نؤمن أنها من الله 
من هذا الذي سيحضر أربعة شهود ليشهدوا على زنى زوجته ؟ ستنظره حتى يأتياها بهم و ما أتي أعظم أتعرفين عن ذلك الخيط الذي يجب أن يمرر بينهما لإثبات الزنى .....يا لوساخة التفكير و يا للجهلكم الواضح و تنسياقكم وراء الجسد أنتم تمجدون يعضكم و تنسون أن الله هو محبة و تسامح و أب لنا جميعا
إن لم يكن الزنى محرم من قبل رسولكم لكانت كل نساء المسلمين زانيات هذا ما فهمته من حوارك 
يا سيدتي إن الزنى غير وارد أبدا في تعاليم المسيح لأنه يثق بأتباعه و يعرف أن المسيحي أنسان نظيف يؤمن بالله و يحب أخاه الإنسان 
أما ما جاء في القرآن عن عقوبة الزنى فهو قبل كل شئ غير إنساني و همجي من هو الذي سيرجم الزاني أو الزانية طبعا سيكون بشر مثلهم ؟؟؟؟
لن أناقش أكثر من هذا مع قوم لا يستطيعون التحرك إلا كما أمرهم بشر مثلهم إنه من الله ؟؟؟ الله لا يعاقب في هذه الحياة إنما يسمح بالتجربة و للله حكمته في كل ما يفعل 
لن يفهم عقلك المحدود ما أقوله فبالنهاية المسلمون معروفون بتخلفهم عن بالقي الشعوب لتيعيتهم العمياء لقائد كان همه النكاح و الزنى و الحوريات و الطلاق و آخر ما كلمكهم فيه كان الرحمة و التسامح 
اشفق عليك و أنت تمثلين دور المسلمة المثقفة المحاورة و أنا أعرف أنك تابعة أو عبدة لأفكار مجتمعك الأحمق
نحن لسنا عبيدا و لا حيوانات نحن بشر من صنع الله مقدسون لأنا على صورته كمثاله 
أنت تستغفرين ربك الآن معتقدة ان ما أقوله كفر و الله أعلم 
أرجوك أنت تجعلين الموضوع ممل بالحديث عن الجلد و العقوبة و الأحكام القديمة الفانية 
نقطة أخيرة المسلم يؤمن على بناته عند البيت المسيحي أكثر من عند بيت أخيه و يمكنك السؤال عن المثل القاءل كل عند المسلم و نم عند المسيحي و كلامي مستند على الكثير فلا تشككي فأنت الخاسرة

و الله العقل زينة

الشكر لك يا رب لأنك أخترتني ابنة لك


----------



## ثابت (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



طريق الخلاص قال:


> سلام المسيح لكل من يؤمن و يسلم بأن المسيح هو الله
> 
> الأخت المسلمة فراشة المنتدى
> 
> ...



الكلام كثير 
بس المفيد
نحن المسلمين لا نعبد الا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا حتى محمد نقول انه عبد الله ورسوله
ولا نضعه في منزل مع الله 
ولدينا التعاليم واضحة لمن اراد ان يهتدي 
ولدينا حسب شريعتنا نظام عقوبات لمن اخطا وهذا عقاب دنيوي اما العقاب الاخرة فهو لله وحدة ان شاء غفر وان شاء عاقب 
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لماذا توسعوا الحوار 
انا سالت سؤال واضح ما هي عقوبة الزنا فقط 

واعتقد ان احد المسيحين اجاب انه لا يوجد عقوبة
فهل تتفقون معه كلكم 
وبدون اطالة حتى ننتقل الى النقطة التالية


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخوتي*​
*مع أن الموضوع تكرر أكثر من مرة*
*وبما أن الأخ ثابت صعب عليه فتح الفهرست *
*وبما أنه مبيحبش القراءة *
*هو سأل !!!!!!!!!!!*​ 


ثابت قال:


> الكلام كثير
> بس المفيد
> نحن المسلمين لا نعبد الا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا حتى محمد نقول انه عبد الله ورسوله
> ولا نضعه في منزل مع الله
> ...


 
*ربنا يعم يخليلكوا الشريعة بتعتكوا ويذدها*
*بس لي سؤال ؟؟؟*
*مين ال طلب منك هذا الشرح ؟؟؟*​ 


ثابت قال:


> والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لماذا توسعوا الحوار
> انا سالت سؤال واضح ما هي عقوبة الزنا فقط


 
*أنت سألت والأخ أفادا أجابك ماذا تريد ؟؟؟؟*​ 


ثابت قال:


> واعتقد ان احد المسيحين اجاب انه لا يوجد عقوبة
> فهل تتفقون معه كلكم


 
*أحد المسيحين !!!!!!!!*

*معلش هي غلطة الأخ أفادا *
*أنه تكلم معك علي الروح تكلم معك عن محبة الله للإنسان تكلم معك عن عدل الله ورحمته *
*تحدث عنك عن البنوة *

*غلط يا أفادا كدة صعب عليهم *
*بجد كنت خليها مفيش جواب زي مقالت فراشة*
*شفت بكلامك الموضوع يكبر !!!!!!!!!!!*​ 


ثابت قال:


> وبدون اطالة حتى ننتقل الى النقطة التالية


 
*من غير أطله قول أنت عايز أيه ؟؟؟؟*

*علي فكرة دية أخر فرصة للموضوع ككل*
*لو أتجه للأسلاميات سيحذف فوراً*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



ثابت قال:


> ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية
> وانا بإنتظار الرد


 
سلام و نعمة رب المجد
اولا و قبل كل شئ وجب التنويه الى ان الله لا يحتاج الى ان يعاقب على كل خطيئة, لان الدينونة معدة لذلك, فنرى ان الله في الوصايا العشرة قد انهى عن الزنى فأمر لاَ تَزْنِ, و ايضا امر لاَ تَشْهَدْ عَلَى قَرِيبِكَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ, فهل يضع الله عقابا للزنى فقط و لا يضع عقابا لشهادة الزور او عدم اكرام الوالدين؟ فأن مفهوم الخطيئة متساوي في الكتاب المقدس فلا فرق بين زاني او سارق, فكلاهما قد اخطأ و تعدى على الله

فيكفي في شريعة الله ان ينهينا على الزنى و هذا ما نشهده بقوة في الكتاب المقدس:

*Act 15:20* بَلْ يُرْسَلْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَنْ يَمْتَنِعُوا عَنْ نَجَاسَاتِ الأَصْنَامِ وَالزِّنَا وَالْمَخْنُوقِ وَالدَّمِ. 

*Act 15:29* أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَمَّا ذُبِحَ لِلأَصْنَامِ وَعَنِ الدَّمِ وَالْمَخْنُوقِ وَالزِّنَا الَّتِي إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنْهَا فَنِعِمَّا تَفْعَلُونَ. كُونُوا مُعَافَيْنَ». 

*1Co 6:18* اُهْرُبُوا مِنَ الزِّنَا. كُلُّ خَطِيَّةٍ يَفْعَلُهَا الإِنْسَانُ هِيَ خَارِجَةٌ عَنِ الْجَسَدِ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي يَزْنِي يُخْطِئُ إِلَى جَسَدِهِ. 

*Eph 5:3* وَأَمَّا الزِّنَا وَكُلُّ نَجَاسَةٍ أَوْ طَمَعٍ فَلاَ يُسَمَّ بَيْنَكُمْ كَمَا يَلِيقُ بِقِدِّيسِينَ، 

*1Th 4:3* لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ: قَدَاسَتُكُمْ. أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَنِ الزِّنَا، 

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات
سلام و نعمة


----------



## طريق الخلاص (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> اولا و قبل كل شئ وجب التنويه الى ان الله لا يحتاج الى ان يعاقب على كل خطيئة, لان الدينونة معدة لذلك, فنرى ان الله في الوصايا العشرة قد انهى عن الزنى فأمر لاَ تَزْنِ, و ايضا امر لاَ تَشْهَدْ عَلَى قَرِيبِكَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ, فهل يضع الله عقابا للزنى فقط و لا يضع عقابا لشهادة الزور او عدم اكرام الوالدين؟ فأن مفهوم الخطيئة متساوي في الكتاب المقدس فلا فرق بين زاني او سارق, فكلاهما قد اخطأ و تعدى على الله
> 
> فيكفي في شريعة الله ان ينهينا على الزنى و هذا ما نشهده بقوة في الكتاب المقدس:
> ...




سلام المسيح يا أخي My Rock
بارك الله فيك و بجوابك على الأخ المصر على سؤاله ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع

أريد أن اقول للأخ المسلم العارف بكل أمور الله أنه يدور حول نفسه 

أتريد أن تثبت ان المسيحية لا تعاقب على الزنى ... فليكن لك هذا فرأيك ثانوي و لا يهم لأنك غير معد لا أنت و لا غيرك بأن تقيم المسيحية و تعاليمها و رقي كلام المسيح صعب على عقول من يركضون وراء الجسد .. اقتاوهم و اعدوا لهم ما استطعتم و اضربوهم و الله أشد تعذيبا و تنكيلا.....
و ما خفي كان اعظم

أما عن عقوبة الزنى في الإسلام .. فهي فاشلة فشل حوارك .. الرجم و منزل من عند الله ؟؟؟ أشك و اللهي بأن الله يأمر المسلم بأن يرجم الزناة ..........

كلامي كان كثير و كلامك لم يستطع نفي ما اوردته في كلامي هذا يعني أنك مفلس أيضا و مهما حاولت جاهدا أن تعثر على ثغرات في كلام الرب يسوع يزداد فشلك أكثر ....

انتم أتباع بشر أما نحن فأتباع الله و أبنائه 
غريب أنك قلت اننا عبيد الله و لا نساوي محمد بالله .. حقأ عظيم  و رائع 
محمد بشر و يخطئ و كلامه منه و هذا ما يبرر الآيات الناسخة صح؟؟
فليس كل ما يقوله محمد من عند الله هطذا فسر كلامك يا صديقي المسلم 

إلى القاء في حوار فاشل كحوارك

شكرا لكل من يؤمن بأن الله أب لنا و أن المسيح جاء لخلاص نفوسنا
الرب حامينا


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

لِمَ حُذِفَتْ المداخلاتـ !!!


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



فراشة المنتدى قال:


> لِمَ حُذِفَتْ المداخلاتـ !!!


 
لانها خرجت الى الاسلاميات

ممكن تتعلمي النظام من و بلاش تردي ردود سخيفة مثل هذه في المواضيع؟ راجعي قوانن المنتدى, فلا يحق لك الاعتراض او الاستفاسار لماذا الحذف او التعديل
لن ارد على مثل هكذا تفاها بالمستقبل بل سأحذفها فورا

و يبقى المسلم لا يعرف النظام...


----------



## basem shweke (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

والله لو تقعدوا تسالوهم كمان سنه ما اعطوك الاجابه 
يا جماعه  سؤال واضح ايش عقوبة الزنا في المسيحيه.
يا اما بتحكوا شو العقوبه واذا فش عقوبه ما تستحوش قولوا فش عقوبه من غير لف ودوران
عجبت لك يا زمن .
بنسال سؤال بيردوا عليك بمجلد ما الوا دخل في السؤال.


----------



## جورج مايكل (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

المسيحيه ترفض الزنا بكل أشكاله حتى النظره الشهوانيه
1Co 6:9  أم لستم تعلمون أن الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله؟ لا تضلوا! لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور
أما نظام الحدود فلا يوجد فى المسيحيه لأنها ببساطه ليست قانون العقوبات الدنيويه وينطبق عليها قول السيد المسيح أعطى مالقيصر لقيصر ومالله لله
وهل يطبق الاسلام الرجم فى السعوديه هل لايوجد زناة  يوجد كثيرون ولكن لايطبق الحد فهو مثل عدمه ولم نسمع عن أحد طبق عليه حد الرجم ومن المستحيل أثباته وقد جاء ثلاثة شهود الى عمربن الخطاب على خالد بن الوليد فقد رأوه يزنى والرابع لم يشاهد الفعل بالضبط  فأمر عمر بن الخطاب (العادل) بقتل الثلاثه وترك خالد ابن الوليد خوفا منه 
ثم قولوا لنا أين حد الرجم فى القرأن


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



basem shweke قال:


> والله لو تقعدوا تسالوهم كمان سنه ما اعطوك الاجابه
> يا جماعه سؤال واضح ايش عقوبة الزنا في المسيحيه.
> يا اما بتحكوا شو العقوبه واذا فش عقوبه ما تستحوش قولوا فش عقوبه من غير لف ودوران
> عجبت لك يا زمن .
> بنسال سؤال بيردوا عليك بمجلد ما الوا دخل في السؤال.


 




> عدم فهمك للرد و قبولك له لا يعني اننا لم نرد
> فذكرنا موقف العقيدة المسيحية من الزنا و رفضه و وضحنا مفهوم الخطيئة ايضا و مساواتها و اشرنا ايضا الى عقاب الخطيئة اذ ذكر الحبيب افادا
> وعاوزة تعرفي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية
> العقاب في المسيحية عقابا الهيا وليس على يد بشرا
> ...


 
فأذا كنت لا تعرف القراءة او انك تقرأ و لا تفهم, او انك كاذب فهذه ليست مشكلتنا


----------



## basem shweke (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



My Rock قال:


> فأذا كنت لا تعرف القراءة او انك تقرأ و لا تفهم, او انك كاذب فهذه ليست مشكلتنا


الله يسامحك لنعتي بالكاذب  وعدم الفهم :smil13: 
كان السؤال حسب فهمي يا (برفسور _الزعيم)
ما عقاب الزني  في الدنيا  فحسب ردك لا يوجد عقاب.
وشكرا لك علي محبتك يا زعيم


----------



## basem shweke (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

وعاوزة تعرفي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية 
العقاب في المسيحية عقابا الهيا وليس على يد بشرا 
عقابا بالحرمان من ملكوت اللة 
مثلة مثل اي عقاب لاي خطية ..... عقاب الهي او عدل الهي 
هذا ما ارت ان افهمه من يا برفسور _الزعيم)
لا عقاب في الحياة الدنيا على خطيئة الزنا:


----------



## ثابت (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



basem shweke قال:


> وعاوزة تعرفي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية
> العقاب في المسيحية عقابا الهيا وليس على يد بشرا
> عقابا بالحرمان من ملكوت اللة
> مثلة مثل اي عقاب لاي خطية ..... عقاب الهي او عدل الهي
> ...



مش بس على الزنا لايوجد عقوبة
على كل اشي منسرقة وقتل ونصب واغتصاب


----------



## ثابت (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

اولا الكلام موجه الى ماي روك
يا اما بتحسن اسلوب الرد   
يا اما بننسحب من المنتدى 
كون اسلوبك ليس رد بل ردح
وكله ارجع الى  اقراء


----------



## ثابت (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

تابعا لما قد تم  من الاجابة 

بما انه لا يوجد عقوبة رادعة للزنا في الدنيا
ما هو الرادع لهذة الفاحشة وكيف تضبط الحياة في المجتمع المسيحي
وفي حالة انجاب اطفال من عملية الزنا كيف يتم معاملتهم يعني هل يطلق عليهم اولاد زنا 
هل يدخلون ملكوتكم 
و للحديث بقية


----------



## Basilius (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

المشكلة ان المسلم دايما يريد ان لا يفهم  
ولما يتزنق في اسلامة مبيعرفش يقول كلمة واحدة على بعضها 
انا سالت و قلت هل حد الزنا الاسلامي يا ايها الخبثاء سواء ثابت او باسم شوقي 
هل هذا يعتبر حدا رادعا ؟؟؟؟؟
هل هذا الحد اللذي وضعة الة الاسلام يطبق على كل من يزني ولا يستطيع ان ينفذ منة شخصا واحد ا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لم يجيب احدا من الخبثاء ولا اريد اجابة 
عندما تقولوا ان الاسلام وضع حدا هل هذا الحد يسمح بعقاب كل من يزني ؟؟؟ 
هل كل من يزني في الاسلام يطبق علية هذا الحد ؟؟؟؟ 
هل كل من يزني يراة الاربعة شهود ؟؟؟؟
هل كل من يزني يزني علانية لكي يراة الناس ؟؟؟؟؟
هل كل من يزني يترك الشهود لكي يروا مرودة في المكحلة ؟
هل هذا الحد اللذي هو من المفروض من الة كامل هل هذا الحد كامل و لا ينفد و يهرب منة احدا ؟
هل هذا الحد و باستخدامة تكونوا مطمئنين ان كل زاني سيعاقب ؟؟؟؟
هل كل من يزني يزني علانية لكي يراة الشهود الاربعة ؟
هل كل من ينفذ حكم الرجم انسان غير زاني ؟؟؟
هل هذة شريعة لا يستطيع ان يهرب منها شخص زاني ؟؟؟
الموضوع كلة متوقف على شهادة الشهود الاربعة و مش بس كل دة المرود يجب ان يكون في المكحلة لان اللي بيزني هيبقى عينة بجحة و مش خايف وسيظل  المرود في المكحلة حتى عند وجود الشهود 
هل كل من يزني يزني بطريقة تسمح بتطبيق هذا الحد علية ؟
هذا الحد اللي واجعين بية دماغنا هو حد عقيم وفي قمة الهبل و السفاهة لانة لا يعاقب كل من يزني   لانة هناك الملايين في المجتمعات الاسلامية تزني ولا يراها الاربعة شهود وحتى لو رؤوها سيكون المرود خارج المكحلة و تعتبر حالة لمم 
بالذمة مش مكسوفين على دمكم يا ابجح خلق اللة ؟ 

واللي اسمة باسم شوقي بيقول 


> لا عقاب في الحياة الدنيا على خطيئة الزنا:


وهل حد الزنا السفية الاسلامي هذا يصيب كل من يزني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل ما وضعة الة الاسلام يعتبر كاملا بحيث لا يترك واحدا زانيا الا ويطبق علية هذا الحد 
كم من زنا و لم يراة الاربعة شهود 
كم من زنا و لم يستطيعوا رؤية المرود في المكحلة 
كم من زنا في الخفاء 
اذن فالة الاسلام ناقص لانة لم يقص حكما شامل ولا يستطيع احدا الهروب منة 
وبعدين هو اصلا لا يوجد تعريف للزنا في الاسلام كلة حسب كلام محمد 
وهل من يثبت علية الزنا و يعاقب يا حج باسم هل سيعاقب في الاخرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واذا عاقبة اللة في الاخرة فماذا عن من زنوا ولم يثبت عليهم شروط الزنا السفيهة في هذا الحد السفية ؟
اذن فهناك من طبق علية الزنا و حد الزنا و هناك من غلب الة الاسلام وطلع اذكى منة وضرب شريعتة بالجزمة القديمة و زنا ولو يستطيع احدا ان يثبت علية الزنا 
يعني واحدا يزني و يعاقب في الارض و في السماء وواحد يضحك ويغلب الة الاسلام و يزني ولا يستطيع احدا ان يمسكة في زنا و يعاقب في الاخرة 
اين العدل و اين كمال شريعة اللة ؟
وجايين نافخين صدركم و عمالين تقولوا عقوبة 
عقوبة اية يا خبثاء عقوبة ناقصة و كثير ممن زنوا لم يستطع اي احد اثبات الزنا علية 
ومن ثبت الزنا علية و رجم سيعاقب ايضا 
فاين العدل و اين مخ الة الاسلام اللي ضحك علية من زنى ولم يستطع حد الة الاسلام ان يصيبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بلا خيبة تقيلة 

ويقول الاخ ثابت 


> بما انه لا يوجد عقوبة رادعة للزنا في الدنيا


لما لا توجد عقوبة رادعة في الدنيا احسن من وجودها بمنطق اهبل سفية يستطيع من يزني ان يهرب منة
فهل هذا الحد كاملا ولا يوجد بة ثغرة بحيث كل من يزني يرجم ؟
بالطبع لا بل انك في قمة الخبث او الجهل لانك لا تفكر مطلقا 
هل عقوبة الزنا في الاسلام تسمح بعقوبة كل من يزني ؟
لا والف لا 
بل انها منطق سفية ناقص من الة ناقص كثير جدا ممن زنوا طلعوا ازكى منة 


> مش بس على الزنا لايوجد عقوبة
> على كل اشي منسرقة وقتل ونصب واغتصاب


 
العقاب عند اللة وحدة لانة يرى كل شىء و يعلم كل شىء 
اما العقاب في الارض فيستطيع الكثير الهروب منة مثل حد الزنا السفية الناقص بتاعكوا اللي فرحانين بية وهو في قمة الظلم وعدم العدل 
وما فائدة حساب اليوم الاخر اذن 
وهل كل من يسرق يقطع يدة ؟؟؟؟ ام هناك الكثير ممن يسرقوا ولا يثبت عليهم شىء 
والكثير ممن يزنوا ولا يثبت عليهم شىء 
واذا عوقب في الاخرة فهناك من عوقب في الدنيا ايضا 
فهذا منطق غير عادل وفي قمة السفاهة و النقصان 


> اليس طلاق الزوج للزوجة يعتبر عقوبة لها



لا 
لا يعتبر عقوبة بالمعنى اللذي تقصدة 
لان العقوبة من اللة فقط في يوم الحساب 
وكثيرا من الزانيات تابوا و قبل اللة توبتهم واصبحوا صالحين 
ولكن الطلاق هنا لان الزواج نفسة في المسيحية هو شركة في الرب 
يلتصق جسدان و يكونا الاثنان جسدا  واحدا و روحا واحدا في المسيح 
فلا يمكن لجسد  فيهم ان يكون في المسيح و يزني 
واذا زنى فلا يستحق ان يكون في شركة المسيح 
ولذلك يتم التطليق 


> فكرة انه لاعقوبة في الدين المسيحي على فاحشة الزنا


ماهو يااما فهمك على قدك يااما انت خبيث و مدلس 


> وفي حالة انجاب اطفال من عملية الزنا كيف يتم معاملتهم يعني هل يطلق عليهم اولاد زنا



ماذا تقصد بعملية الزنا هنا 
هل من زوج و زوجة و احد الطرفين زنى ؟ 
سيبقى الاطفال مع الطرف الغير زاني ويكونوا على علاقة ايضا بالطرف الاخر ( لست اعلم صراحة ) 
ام من شخصين غير متزوجين و زنوا ؟؟؟؟؟

وعامة لا يطلق عليهم اولاد زنى بالمعنى اللذي تقصدة 
لان لا ذنب لهم 
فتتولى امورهم الكنيسة اذا كانوا لقطاء مثلا 
ولا يحاسبوا على خطيئة ابائهم بالطبع يا فهمان 
ويعني ايةيمكن ان يدخلوا الملكوت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نعم اذا كانوا صالحين و احبوا الرب من كل قلبهم و كانوا اولاد اللة فعلا فسيدخلوا الملكوت و يرثوة


----------



## remorb (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

بالطبع كما أري الموضوع دخل في زاوية أخرى 
فبعد أن كان الموضوع هل هناك عقوبة لزنا المحارم في المسيحية..
وأجاب الأخوة الأحباء جميعاً أن النظر إلي إمرأة للشهوة فقط يعتبر زنا في القلب..
وتم الإجابه على السائل بأن في المسيحية عقوبة للزنا حتى الشهوة التي تتم في القلب دون الإتيان بفعل الزنا مع إمرأة .. ولكن المسيحية حسمت الموضوع.. بذلك..
ولكننا نري أن الموضوع اتجه إلي زاوية أخرى ...
وهي أن القصص الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس مؤلفة.. 
وبذلك دخلنا في مهاترات لا فائدة منها وتم حسمها في أبواب أخرى من هذا المنتدي
لذا أناشد المشرف على هذا الحوار غلقه.. لأن ليس هناك أذن لمن يسمع...


----------



## basem shweke (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

لماذا حذفتم مشاركتي رقم 22
الرجاء التوضيح.
الصديق المحاور طرح اسئله وانا جاوبتوا عليها 
لماذا حذفتم مشاركتي ؟:dntknw: 
لماذا حذفتم مشاركتي ؟:dntknw: 
لماذا حذفتم مشاركتي ؟:dntknw: 
لماذا حذفتم مشاركتي ؟:dntknw: 
لماذا حذفتم مشاركتي ؟:dntknw: 
لماذا حذفتم مشاركتي ؟:dntknw: 
لماذا حذفتم مشاركتي ؟:dntknw: 
لماذا حذفتم مشاركتي ؟:dntknw:


----------



## basem shweke (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



ثابت قال:


> ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية
> وانا بإنتظار الرد


هذا  السؤال الاساسي من اين اتيت بزنا المحارم؟


----------



## remorb (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



basem shweke قال:


> هذا  السؤال الاساسي من اين اتيت بزنا المحارم؟



لأن الموضوع سبق وأن أجيب عنه في موضوع زنا المحارم
هل نكرر أنفسنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سبق وأن أجيب عن الزنا عموماً من قبل.. فلماذا نعيد أنفسنا؟؟!!
إحنا ما وراناش حاجه إلا موضوع الزنا....
أرجو الرجوع للردود الواردة في زنا المحارم وهي تجيبك على أسئلتك ياعزيزي....


----------



## basem shweke (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

اشكرك على التوضيح
ولاكن لماذا حذفت مشاركتي رقم 22 في رايك.


----------



## طريق الخلاص (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



ثابت قال:


> تابعا لما قد تم  من الاجابة
> 
> بما انه لا يوجد عقوبة رادعة للزنا في الدنيا
> ما هو الرادع لهذة الفاحشة وكيف تضبط الحياة في المجتمع المسيحي
> ...


----------



## remorb (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

حبيبي طريق الخلاص
أهنئك على تعليقك الجميل الذي أنهيت به الموضوع
وأريد أن أؤكد أن الموضوع قد قتل بحثاً إلي هذا الحد والإجابة واضحة في هذا الحوار وفي حوار زنا المحارم
لكن مازال الأخ يحاور ويحاور ويجادل للمجادلة فقط 
وفي النهاية من له أذن للسمع فليسمع...


----------



## fedfed (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الة واحد امين
اى عقوبة فى المسيحية هى موت و اذا كنت تعتبر ان خطية الزنا هى خطية بشعة للاسف انها ليست ابشع من خطيئة الكبرياء  اتدرى لماذا 
لان اول خطيئة كانت الكبرياء لان الانسان تكبر على اللة و اراد ان يكون مثلة فسقط  اذا لابد ان يموت و لكن هذا ينفى رحمة اللة و عدلة فمن الافضل للة ان لا يخلق الانسان من ان يخلقة ثم يمحية فهذا يعتبر انتصار للشيطان فحمل عقوبتنا و تجسد و صلب و فى اليوم الثالث قام
فان كان الرب برحمتة تجسد و صلب عنا فمابالك ان قدمت توبة كاملة نقية للة افلا يقبل توبتك .
اللة لا يقف لنا بالمرصاد على الخطا و لكن ينتظر توبتك الصادقة مهما فعلت 


اللة فى المسيحية الة محبة و ليس الة العقاب


----------



## ثابت (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> المشكلة ان المسلم دايما يريد ان لا يفهم
> ولما يتزنق في اسلامة مبيعرفش يقول كلمة واحدة على بعضها
> انا سالت و قلت هل حد الزنا الاسلامي يا ايها الخبثاء سواء ثابت او باسم شوقي
> هل هذا يعتبر حدا رادعا ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



في النهاية  انا بدات بدون غلط او مسبة 
ولكن فعلا في بعض الناس ما بيعرفو يعيشو بدون بهدله


----------



## basem shweke (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



ثابت قال:


> في النهاية  انا بدات بدون غلط او مسبة
> ولكن فعلا في بعض الناس ما بيعرفو يعيشو بدون بهدله


بالرك الله فيك اخي العزيز ثابت.
واشكر العضو الكريم الذي نعتني انا واخي ثابت بالخبث 
اشكرك من كل قلبي والله يزيدك في حسن الادب والاخلاق التي تتمتع بها.


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

*العجيب ان اللى فاتح الموضوع هو شخص شرع له دينه الزنا بعدة صور مثل تعدد الزوجات وزواج المتعة وزواج المسيار والزواج العرفى والزواج من الاطفال (اسوة بمحمد), وده غير طبعا ان المجتمعات الاسلامية من الثابت احصائيا انها اكثر المجتمعات التى تنتشر بها الدعارة يعنى باختصار (اللى اختشوا ماتوا).*


----------



## جورج مايكل (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

سلام ملك السلام مع جميعكم
الموضوع واضح جدا وتفسيره كالأتى الاسلام يشجع الزنا بكافة أشكاله مثل نكاح المتعه ونكاح الأربعه و --  و--
فهو يقول للشخص ازنى فنحن وضعنا شروطا لن يسطيع ان يثبت أى شخص الزنا عليك خد راحتك ولو اعترض عليك أحد سيقتل حتى لو اضطررنا الى قتل 3 أشخاص كما فى حادثة زنا خالد بن الوليد  فقد قتل عمر بن الخطاب  3 شهود  وخاف الرابع فترددفى شهادته
اذن* هذا الحد هو ارهاب وتخويف لكل من يريد أن يشهد على زانى* 
وبذلك وضحت الرؤيا
أرجو قفل هذا الموضوع لأنه لا يستحق كل هذه المناقشه


----------



## Basilius (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



> مع ان الدول الاسلامية لا تطبق الحد الاسلامي بس نسبة الزنا شبه معدومة
> اما في الدول المسيحية فهي معلومة لديكم كون الذي لايوجد له صاحبة والتي لا يوجد لديها صاحب يعتبروا متخلفين اليس كذلك



اذن ظهر الافلاس 
وهل ما تتكلم عنة يا هذا في البلاد الغربية يطبقوا الشريعة المسيحية ؟ 
هل يعيشوا حياة مسيحية ايها الكاذب ؟ 
و هل المسيحية تنص على ذلك ؟ 
هل المسيحية تنص على الزواج اكثر من مرة و الطلاق اكثر من مرة كما يفعلوا ,.... اللي انت متعرفهوش انهم يفصلوا الدين عن الدولة 
فكل انسان حر فيما يفعلة سواء اتبع الدين ام لا 
اما كون انك تقول ان نسبة الزنا قليلة في العالم الاسلامي 
لانة مقنن بالشرع و بالشريعة 


> نعم بدون استثناء


اجبت بكلمتين نعم بدون استثناء 
وانت لم تتجرا الاجابة على اسئلتي الاولي 
ومازال السؤال مطروح 
هل حد الزنا السفية الاسلامي عقوبة رادعة و تشريعها يكفل بمعاقبة كل من يزني و شروطة تسمح باصطياد كل من يزني ؟؟؟
ساعيد الاسئلة التي هربت منها مرة اخرى 

فاي رجل و امراة يتوافقا فعشرة ما بينهم ثلاث ليالي و كملة بالشرع و بتحليل محمد 
زنا تحت اسم التوافق 
زنا تحت اسم المتعة 
زنا تحت اسم المسيار 
زنا تحت اسم ملكات اليمين 
بس حلوة ان الزنا قليل في الدول الاسلامية 
وهل يوجد تعريف واحد  للزنا في الاسلام ؟؟؟ 
ام كلة محلل ؟؟؟؟ 

بص انت قلت اية 



> هل كل من يزني يراة الاربعة شهود ؟؟؟؟
> طبعا لا



ورجعت قلت 


> هل كل من يزني في الاسلام يطبق علية هذا الحد ؟؟؟؟
> نعم بدون استثناء



هل هذا كذب ام خبث ؟ 
الا تعلم ان الاربعة شهود من اساسيات اثبات الزنا ؟



> هل كل من يزني يزني علانية لكي يراة الناس ؟؟؟؟؟
> في بلدان الغرب نعم



هرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب
في بلدان الغرب لان الدين مفصول عن  الدولة و كل شخص حر 
ولان العقاب في الاخرة لان اللة هو الوحيد اللذي يرى و يعرف كل شىء 
اما في الاسلام فكم من زنى و دعارة  و لم يستطع احد ان يثبت الزنا 
لم يستطع رجل ان ياتي باربعة شهود مثلا 
او عندما اتى بهم كانت قد انتهت عملية الزنا 
او عندما اتوا كان المرود خارج المكحلة 
و اناس يثبت عليهم هذة الحالة و اناس تزني و تضحك على الة الاسلام ولا يثبت عليهم هذة الحالة 
فهل هذا التشريع و شروطة كاملة تسمح برجم كل من يزني ؟
ام تعتمد على بشر و تواجدهم 
باللة عليكم ايها الكاذبين ايهما العدل 
ان يحاسب الناس الالة اللذي يرى كل شىء و يرى في الخفاء 
ام يحاسبهم انسان يرى ما يرى ولا يرى في الخفاء 
بل ان هناك الاف الحالت تنصلت من هذا الحكم 
بطلوا هبل و كذب .... بتفضحوا نفسكم بنفسكم 



> وهل من يثبت علية الزنا و يعاقب يا حج باسم هل سيعاقب في الاخرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا الا ان تاب فامره عائد الى الله يغفر لمن يشاء ويعاقب من يشاء



اثبت بنفسك الان 
ان منطق الة الاسلام سفية و يمكن  التملص من شريعتة 
و انة غير عادل بالمرة 
واحد زنا اكثر من مرة و لم يراة الشهود الاربعة و بالتالي لم يعرف احدا و لم يطبق علية حد الرجم السفية 
وواحد زنى و راة الاربعة شهود و طلع اهطل و مكث عندما راوا المرود في المكحلة 
و تم رجمة 
وانت تقول في الاخر بان اللة سيحاسبة 
طيب و الزاني اللذي تنصل من هذا الحكم السفية  ؟؟؟ الزاني اللذي لم يراة احد ؟؟ 
طبعا سيعاقبة اللة ؟  ولكنة استمتع بزناة و عاش و لم يرجم و هناك شخص اخر سيحاسبة اللة معة ايضا و لكنة قتل بالرجم و سيحاسبة اللة ايضا 
اين العدل يا اصحاب العقول المريضة ؟ و لم تستطع انت تجيب مطلقا على هذا الجزء و قلت 


> الي زي اشكالك الي رح يخلدو في نار جهنم



اهنئك على اعترافك بانة ليس هناك رد 
وبعدين دة الزاني و السارق في الجنة يا رايس 
يعني القوانين و التشريعات متلخبطة و انتم ولا عارفين حاجة 
وان زنى و ان سرق قال و ان 



> يا غبي الطلاق عقوبة لاحد الزوجين من الاخر
> و انت ما تالف من عندك انه ليس عقوبة
> يعني الوحدة بتزني وجوزها زي الخنزير بدو يسكت و ما يعاقبها
> لانه رح تنطرد من ملكوتكم طب اذا تابت ايش بيصير



هل هذا دليل على انك لا تعلم شيئا في المسيحية ؟ 



هل هذا دليل على انك لا تفهم و لا تعى كلامي ... ام دليل على انك لا تناقش بل تريد اثبات شىء خاطىء بالقوة 
و مازالت الاسئلة مرة ثانية بدون رد 
وعند الرد السفية زادت الشكوك و قويت الشبهات على حد المفروض يكون كامل من الة كامل و لكن الكثير يتنصل منة و يضحك على من وضعة 
و حتى من وضعة سيحاسب اللذي تم رجمة و يعاقبة  و يعاقب ايضا اللذي تنصل و ضحك علية و زنى و لم يراة احد 
فلا عدل و لا منطق


----------



## remorb (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



ثابت قال:


> في النهاية  انا بدات بدون غلط او مسبة
> ولكن فعلا في بعض الناس ما بيعرفو يعيشو بدون بهدله



أليس هذا عبيباً في المشاركين في هذا الحوار..
هل نحن لا نعرف أن نعيش بدون بهدلة..
أنت بدأت في الغلط بالرغم من أن جميع من يحاوروك لم يغلطوا فيك..
لذا أناشد المشرف على هذا الباب كما سبق وأن طلبت وسبق أيضاً وطلب غيري
أن نقفل الحوار في هذا الموضوع الذي تم فيه الرد على كافة أسئلة المحاور..
ولا يقتنع ولكنه يكرر السؤال في السابق زنا المحارم ثم هنا الزنا بوجه عام..
تم الرد عليه في كل هذا وبالرغم من ذلك يجادل لمجرد المجادلة..
وبدأ يهدد ببهدلة أخوته المحاورين معه..
وأشكر جميع من شارك معنا هنا.. كما أشكره بالرغم من عدم اقتناعه بالحقائق التي أعطيناها له..​


----------



## ثابت (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



remorb قال:


> أليس هذا عبيباً في المشاركين في هذا الحوار..
> هل نحن لا نعرف أن نعيش بدون بهدلة..
> أنت بدأت في الغلط بالرغم من أن جميع من يحاوروك لم يغلطوا فيك..
> لذا أناشد المشرف على هذا الباب كما سبق وأن طلبت وسبق أيضاً وطلب غيري
> ...





وين انا بدات بلغلط
اعطيني رقم المشاركة


----------



## remorb (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

ولكن فعلا في بعض الناس ما بيعرفو يعيشو بدون بهدله
أليس هذا بكلامك ويؤيدك فيه زميلك..
ماذا تعني بكلمة بعض الناس ما بيعرفو يعيشو بدون بهدلة
يعني إحنا ما بنعرف نعيش بدون بهدلة هذا قولك لنا
ولذلك تأتي إلي المنتدي ظناً منك أنك تبهدلنا..
لا يامجادل.. لا يقدر أحد على بهدلتنا.. هل تفهم هذا..
سألت سؤال .. وأجبنا .. واستفضنا في الشرح.. وفي النهاية مازلت تجادل..
قبل أن تسأل وتستفيض في سؤالك هذا ... إرجع إلي ما عندك.. 
وعالج أولاً موضوع الزنا عندك ثم تعال وتحدث إن كان هناك زني بلا عقوبة لدينا..
وأظن أخوتي شرحوا لك أين هي بواطن الزنا لديكم.. وأين يوجد التصريح بها في كتابكم..
ناقشها أولاً عندكم ثم تعال وناقش معنا.. يامجادل...​​


----------



## برنابا01 (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



ثابت قال:


> وين انا بدات بلغلط
> اعطيني رقم المشاركة




اعطوه رقم المشاركة الي غلط فيها اولا

انا تابعت كامل الحوار لم اجد انه بدا بالغلط ولكن في النهاية يفصل ولماذا 
لانه اعياكم حجة 
سوف اضع بعض نصوص العقوبات من الكتاب المقدس (العهد القديم) يعني في عقوبة ولماذا تنكرون
كون المسيح قال 
لم اتي لانقض الناموس 


من سفر التثنية

«إِذَا وُجِدَ رَجُلٌ مُضْطَجِعًا مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ زَوْجَةِ بَعْل، يُقْتَلُ الاثْنَانِ: الرَّجُلُ الْمُضْطَجِعُ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَالْمَرْأَةُ. فَتَنْزِعُ الشَّرَّ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
23«إِذَا كَانَتْ فَتَاةٌ عَذْرَاءُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِرَجُل، فَوَجَدَهَا رَجُلٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا، 24فَأَخْرِجُوهُمَا كِلَيْهِمَا إِلَى بَابِ تِلْكَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَارْجُمُوهُمَا بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَا. الْفَتَاةُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهَا لَمْ تَصْرُخْ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ، وَالرَّجُلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ أَذَلَّ امْرَأَةَ صَاحِبِهِ. فَتَنْزِعُ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ. 25وَلكِنْ إِنْ وَجَدَ الرَّجُلُ الْفَتَاةَ الْمَخْطُوبَةَ فِي الْحَقْلِ وَأَمْسَكَهَا الرَّجُلُ وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا، يَمُوتُ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي اضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا وَحْدَهُ. 26وَأَمَّا الْفَتَاةُ فَلاَ تَفْعَلْ بِهَا شَيْئًا. لَيْسَ عَلَى الْفَتَاةِ خَطِيَّةٌ لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ كَمَا يَقُومُ رَجُلٌ عَلَى صَاحِبِهِ وَيَقْتُلُهُ قَتْلاً. هكَذَا هذَا الأَمْرُ. 27إِنَّهُ فِي الْحَقْلِ وَجَدَهَا، فَصَرَخَتِ الْفَتَاةُ الْمَخْطُوبَةُ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَنْ يُخَلِّصُهَا.
28«إِذَا وَجَدَ رَجُلٌ فَتَاةً عَذْرَاءَ غَيْرَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ، فَأَمْسَكَهَا وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا، فَوُجِدَا. 29يُعْطِي الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي اضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا لأَبِي الْفَتَاةِ خَمْسِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ، وَتَكُونُ هِيَ لَهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَذَلَّهَا. لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِهِ.


----------



## Christian Knight (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

*عزيزى برنابا اكمال الناموس ليس معناه ان يبقى الحال كما هو مثلما تفهمونها وانما معناه اكماله اى الارتقاء به ولهذا فشرائع العقوبات الموجودة بالعهد القديم لم تعد سارية بالعهد الجديد لان السيد المسيح فصل الكنيسة عن الدولة ولم تعد العقوبات من اختصاص الكنيسة وانما من اختصاص الدولة.

فنحن لم نقل ان المسيحية تمنع عقاب الزانى او القاتل وانما نقول اننا نؤمن ان هذا العقاب ليس من اختصاص الكنيسة وليس للتشريعات الدينية علاقة به من الاساس وانما هو امر من اختصاص السلطات.*


----------



## برنابا01 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *عزيزى برنابا اكمال الناموس ليس معناه ان يبقى الحال كما هو مثلما تفهمونها وانما معناه اكماله اى الارتقاء به ولهذا فشرائع العقوبات الموجودة بالعهد القديم لم تعد سارية بالعهد الجديد لان السيد المسيح فصل الكنيسة عن الدولة ولم تعد العقوبات من اختصاص الكنيسة وانما من اختصاص الدولة.
> 
> فنحن لم نقل ان المسيحية تمنع عقاب الزانى او القاتل وانما نقول اننا نؤمن ان هذا العقاب ليس من اختصاص الكنيسة وليس للتشريعات الدينية علاقة به من الاساس وانما هو امر من اختصاص السلطات.*



السؤال هو هل يوجد عقوبة ام لا وانتم قلتم لا يوجد 
ما ذا يعني النص التالي «إِذَا وُجِدَ رَجُلٌ مُضْطَجِعًا مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ زَوْجَةِ بَعْل، يُقْتَلُ الاثْنَانِ: الرَّجُلُ الْمُضْطَجِعُ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَالْمَرْأَةُ. فَتَنْزِعُ الشَّرَّ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
23«إِذَا كَانَتْ فَتَاةٌ عَذْرَاءُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِرَجُل، فَوَجَدَهَا رَجُلٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا، 24فَأَخْرِجُوهُمَا كِلَيْهِمَا إِلَى بَابِ تِلْكَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَارْجُمُوهُمَا بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَا. الْفَتَاةُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهَا لَمْ تَصْرُخْ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ، وَالرَّجُلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ أَذَلَّ امْرَأَةَ صَاحِبِهِ. فَتَنْزِعُ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ. 25وَلكِنْ إِنْ وَجَدَ الرَّجُلُ الْفَتَاةَ الْمَخْطُوبَةَ فِي الْحَقْلِ وَأَمْسَكَهَا الرَّجُلُ وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا، يَمُوتُ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي اضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا وَحْدَهُ. 26وَأَمَّا الْفَتَاةُ فَلاَ تَفْعَلْ بِهَا شَيْئًا. لَيْسَ عَلَى الْفَتَاةِ خَطِيَّةٌ لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ كَمَا يَقُومُ رَجُلٌ عَلَى صَاحِبِهِ وَيَقْتُلُهُ قَتْلاً. هكَذَا هذَا الأَمْرُ. 27إِنَّهُ فِي الْحَقْلِ وَجَدَهَا، فَصَرَخَتِ الْفَتَاةُ الْمَخْطُوبَةُ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَنْ يُخَلِّصُهَا.
28«إِذَا وَجَدَ رَجُلٌ فَتَاةً عَذْرَاءَ غَيْرَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ، فَأَمْسَكَهَا وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا، فَوُجِدَا. 29يُعْطِي الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي اضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا لأَبِي الْفَتَاةِ خَمْسِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ، وَتَكُونُ هِيَ لَهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَذَلَّهَا. لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِهِ.


----------



## Christian Knight (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

*السؤال المطروح هو هل يوجد عقوبة للزنا فى المسيحية؟
والاجابة هى لا
اما لو كان السؤال هو هل يوجد عقوبة للزنا فى الكتاب المقدس؟
فالاجابة ستكون نعم لكن فى العهد القديم فقط

ارجو ان تكون المعلومة وصلت*


----------



## برنابا01 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *السؤال المطروح هو هل يوجد عقوبة للزنا فى المسيحية؟
> والاجابة هى لا
> اما لو كان السؤال هو هل يوجد عقوبة للزنا فى الكتاب المقدس؟
> فالاجابة ستكون نعم لكن فى العهد القديم فقط
> ...


اذا المسيحية فقط في العهد الجديد
ولا تاخذ احكام من العهد القديم
الرجاء الرد نعم ام لا


----------



## Abo Daniel (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمه للجميع*

*الزنا مثله مثل اي خطيه اخري سواء قتل او سرقه الخ*
*واي حطيه في المسيحيه عقوبتها الحرمان من النعمه والدخول الي الفردوس (الجنه عند المسلمين)*

*وهذه اقصي عقوبه لاي انسان*

*وعلي الانسان الخاطي ان يعترف و يتوب عن خطيته ولكي تقبل توبته يجب الا يعود اليها مره اخري *
*بس واضح ان السؤال الغرض منه شئ اخر يا ريت نسمعه .......*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



برنابا01 قال:


> اذا المسيحية فقط في العهد الجديد
> ولا تاخذ احكام من العهد القديم
> الرجاء الرد نعم ام لا



*العقوبات المذكورة فى العهد القديم تسرى فى العهد القديم فقط علما اننا نؤمن ان العهد القديم هو كلام الله وانه جزء لا يتجزأ من الكتاب المقدس
فالعهد القديم ليس مجرد احكام وانما يحوى اسفار التوراة والاسفار التاريخية والشعرية واسفار الانبياء وكل هذه الاسفار تحتوى على اهم الوصايا والدروس الالهية التى اوحى بها الله لانبياؤه من اجل تعريف البشرية بالحق*


----------



## برنابا01 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *العقوبات المذكورة فى العهد القديم تسرى فى العهد القديم فقط علما اننا نؤمن ان العهد القديم هو كلام الله وانه جزء لا يتجزأ من الكتاب المقدس
> فالعهد القديم ليس مجرد احكام وانما يحوى اسفار التوراة والاسفار التاريخية والشعرية واسفار الانبياء وكل هذه الاسفار تحتوى على اهم الوصايا والدروس الالهية التى اوحى بها الله لانبياؤه من اجل تعريف البشرية بالحق*



معنى كلامك ان الاحكام في العهد القديم لاتنطبق عليكم اقصد احكام الحلال والحرام 
يعني انتم تعترفون ببعض الكتاب وترفضون البعض الاخر 
طيب ما هي الاحكام التي تاخذونها من العهد القديم


----------



## Christian Knight (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



برنابا01 قال:


> معنى كلامك ان الاحكام في العهد القديم لاتنطبق عليكم اقصد احكام الحلال والحرام
> يعني انتم تعترفون ببعض الكتاب وترفضون البعض الاخر
> طيب ما هي الاحكام التي تاخذونها من العهد القديم



*حبيبى انا اتكلم عن الاحكام بمعنى العقوبات التى تطبق على القاتل او الزانى او السارق ولست اتكلم عن الوصايا لان وصايا الله ثابتة وان كان المسيح قد ارتقى بنا من الناموس الموسوى الى عهد النعمة لكن تظل الخطية هى نفسها الخطية ويظل الله ومن يؤمنون به يكرهونها, ثم اننا نعترف بالكتاب المقدس كله وليس ببعضه.*


----------



## برنابا01 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *حبيبى انا اتكلم عن الاحكام بمعنى العقوبات التى تطبق على القاتل او الزانى او السارق ولست اتكلم عن الوصايا لان وصايا الله ثابتة وان كان المسيح قد ارتقى بنا من الناموس الموسوى الى عهد النعمة لكن تظل الخطية هى نفسها الخطية ويظل الله ومن يؤمنون به يكرهونها, ثم اننا نعترف بالكتاب المقدس كله وليس ببعضه.*



في العهد القديم الوصايا معروفة تاخذونها  اما عند العقوبة على ترك الوصية او العمل بعكسها ترفضونه

ايش  هل تناقض

وكيف تؤمنون بكل الكتاب وانتم لا تاخذوا بالاحكام التي بمعنى العقوبات اليس هذا تناقض


----------



## My Rock (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



برنابا01 قال:


> في العهد القديم الوصايا معروفة تاخذونها اما عند العقوبة على ترك الوصية او العمل بعكسها ترفضونه
> 
> ايش هل تناقض
> 
> وكيف تؤمنون بكل الكتاب وانتم لا تاخذوا بالاحكام التي بمعنى العقوبات اليس هذا تناقض


 
عمرك فتحت العهد الجديد و قريت فيه؟ اشك في ذلك!
دم المسيح ازال عنا نير الناموس, بمعنى اننا لن نخلص بالناموس, بل بدم المسيح
اذ لم يعد للناموس سلطان علينا, لان دم المسيح حررنا منه
و كلا الاثنين وعود الله, فيا تؤمن بالمسيح و يشال عنك نير الناموس, او ترفضه و تحاسب حسب الناموس

صعبة الفهم؟ ولا العناد يلعب محله.؟


----------



## برنابا01 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



My Rock قال:


> عمرك فتحت العهد الجديد و قريت فيه؟ اشك في ذلك!
> دم المسيح ازال عنا نير الناموس, بمعنى اننا لن نخلص بالناموس, بل بدم المسيح
> اذ لم يعد للناموس سلطان علينا, لان دم المسيح حررنا منه
> و كلا الاثنين وعود الله, فيا تؤمن بالمسيح و يشال عنك نير الناموس, او ترفضه و تحاسب حسب الناموس
> ...


يعني انت تستطيع ان تفعل ما تشاء 
كونك لن تحاسب بسبب دم المسيح
او باختصار ذنبك مغفور اذا امنت بدم المسيح 
يعني الانسان الذي يؤمن بدم المسيح يستطيع ان يقوم بما يرد كونه تحرر
طيب وين رحت بكل الوصايا التي جاء بها العهد الجديد 
وقول المسيح انه لم ياتي لهدم الناموس 
بعدين  هذة الجملة (*فيا تؤمن بالمسيح و يشال عنك نير الناموس, او ترفضه و تحاسب حسب الناموس)*
هل كل المسيحين يوافقوك عليها يعني اذا امنت بدم المسيح تعفى من الاحكام في الناموس
الرجاء الاجابة


----------



## Christian Knight (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



برنابا01 قال:


> يعني انت تستطيع ان تفعل ما تشاء
> كونك لن تحاسب بسبب دم المسيح
> او باختصار ذنبك مغفور اذا امنت بدم المسيح
> يعني الانسان الذي يؤمن بدم المسيح يستطيع ان يقوم بما يرد كونه تحرر



*لماذا التدليس يا مسلم؟؟
اين هذه الادعاءات فى كلام ماى روك؟؟*


----------



## برنابا01 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *لماذا التدليس يا مسلم؟؟
> اين هذه الادعاءات فى كلام ماى روك؟؟*



كانك لم تقرا مداخلتة
 سانقل اليك كلامه 


*دم المسيح ازال عنا نير الناموس, بمعنى اننا لن نخلص بالناموس, بل بدم المسيح*
يعني انه سيدخل الملكوت بسبب دم المسيح
*اذ لم يعد للناموس سلطان علينا, لان دم المسيح حررنا منه*
هنا قال لم يعد الناموس ملزم له بحسب قوله لاسلطان له عليكم لان المسيح حرركم منه

*فيا تؤمن بالمسيح و يشال عنك نير الناموس, او ترفضه و تحاسب حسب الناموس*

او باختصار ذنبك مغفور اذا امنت بدم المسيح 
يعني الانسان الذي يؤمن بدم المسيح يستطيع ان يقوم بما يريد كونه تحرر 
فهل توافقه على ما قال


----------



## Christian Knight (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



برنابا01 قال:


> او باختصار ذنبك مغفور اذا امنت بدم المسيح
> يعني الانسان الذي يؤمن بدم المسيح يستطيع ان يقوم بما يريد كونه تحرر
> فهل توافقه على ما قال



*اكرر سؤالى مرة اخرى, ليه التدليس يا مسلم؟
فالتحرر من نير الناموس ليس معناه ان تفعل ما يحلو لك وانما تفعل ما يوافقك كانسان مسيحى,...
وصحيح اننا سنخلص بدم المسيح لكن ذلك ليس معناه اننا سنخلص لو عصينا المسيح.
فنرجو الا يتكرر التدليس مرة اخرة وعموما هسيب ماى روك لما ييجى يرد عليك ويؤكد كلامى*


----------



## برنابا01 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اكرر سؤالى مرة اخرى, ليه التدليس يا مسلم؟
> فالتحرر من نير الناموس ليس معناه ان تفعل ما يحلو لك وانما تفعل ما يوافقك كانسان مسيحى,...
> وصحيح اننا سنخلص بدم المسيح لكن ذلك ليس معناه اننا سنخلص لو عصينا المسيح.
> فنرجو الا يتكرر التدليس مرة اخرة وعموما هسيب ماى روك لما ييجى يرد عليك ويؤكد كلامى*



هل انا من يدلس

انا لم اقل انك عصيت المسيح 
انا اسال هل لو لم تؤمن بدم المسيح  ستدخا الملكوت عند التزامك بالناموس
واذا امنت بدم المسيح ولم تعصي المسيح ولكنك لم تطبق كامل الناموس 
هل تدخل الملكوت


----------



## My Rock (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



برنابا01 قال:


> يعني انت تستطيع ان تفعل ما تشاء
> كونك لن تحاسب بسبب دم المسيح
> او باختصار ذنبك مغفور اذا امنت بدم المسيح
> يعني الانسان الذي يؤمن بدم المسيح يستطيع ان يقوم بما يرد كونه تحرر
> ...


 
هذا هو المحمدي المدلس, لا يقدر ان يناقش دون تزييف و خداع و تدليس
لقبول المسيح اسس و تبعيات, فأن تؤمن بالمسيح وجب عليك اتباع كل وصاياه والا اي اتباع هذا؟
المسيح بنى عقيدة كاملة في العهد الجديد مكملة لسابقها تكفي ان تحتم على المؤمن المسيحي ماذا يفعل ولا يفعل بحسب مسيرته الايمانية
فالتحرر بدم المسيح اساسه قبول المسيح كرب و مخلص على حياتك, و سكون الروح القدس في الشخص المؤمن و ايمانه بتعاليم المسيح كفيلة بأن تحده عن ما تصفه بأي عمل

فالخلاص هو بالايمان لا بالاعمال, فنحن لا نخلص بالناموس لاننا كلنا اخطأنا و زغنا, و هذا لا يعني اننا نعمل ما يحلو لنا, لانه اي ايمان بالمسيح و رسالته و دمه الكريم ان كنا لا نؤمن بأحكامه؟

فهمت ولا نعيد يا برنابا؟


----------



## Tabitha (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



برنابا01 قال:


> اذا المسيحية فقط في العهد الجديد
> ولا تاخذ احكام من العهد القديم




لأ طبعاً

المسيحية هي كتاب العهد القديم + وكتاب العهد الجديد = اللي بنسميه الكتاب المقدس

ولو نرجع ونفتكر قصة سقوط آدم  .. الله قاله :
*ملعونة الأرض* بسببك (تكوين 3 : 17) 
لانه سبق وحذره من قبل ما ياكل من الشجرة وقاله :
يوم تاكل من هذه الشجرة *موتاً تموت* (تكوين 2 : 17)
إذاً عقوبة الخطية هي* موت *
وبسبب الخطية الله في خطته وتدبيره الإلهي كان واضع خطة لخلاص آدم من هذا *الموت*

والدليل على كده لما قال للحية :
وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها . *هو يسحق راسك *وأنتي تسحقين عقبه (تكوين 3 : 15)

*طيب مين هو ؟ مين هو اللي من نسل المرأة يسحق راس الحية ؟*

هذا دليل واضح جداً إن الله يريد أن يشير إلى من هو سيأتي من نسل إمرأة ويسحق راس الحية 
وبتمهيد من الله لمجئ هذا الذبيح الذي يسحق رأس الحية وينقذ آدم ونسله من* الموت *علم الرب الإله البشرية منذ آدم إزاي يذبح ذبيحة ويقدمها للرب لمغفرة خطاياه 
وهذا طبعاً رمز فقط للذبيح الآتي للبشرية ليخلص آدم وبنيه من *عقوبة موت الخطية*
لان الذبيحة الخروف وأي حيوان هو عاجز على مغفرة خطايا الانسان بس الله أراد انه يفهمه : 
*كل شيء يتطهر *حسب الناموس *بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة* (عبرانيين 9 : 22)

وده حصل لما :
صنع الرب الإله لآدم وامرآته أقمصة من جلد وألبسهما (تكوين 3 : 21)
تخيل الله بنفسه صنع لهم أقمصة والبسهما وهذا دليل كبير على محبة الله وتواضع الله سبحانه وتعالى واشارة إلى الذبيخة اللي حاتشيل خطايانا

بس لسه .. لسه *عقوبة الخطية موت* .. و*لازم حد يدفع الثمن* ؟؟

بالعهد القديم أي قبل مجئ السيد المسيح أمر الله بقتل الزناة
إذا وجد في وسطك في أحد ابوابك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك رجل أو إمرأة يفعل شراً في عيني الرب إلهك ....... وأخبرت وسمعت وفحصت جيداً وإذا الأمر صحيحٌ أكيدٌ قد عمل ذلك الرجس في إسرائيل فأخرج ذلك الرجل أو تلك المرأة الذي فعل ذلك الأمر الشرير .... وإرجمه بالحجارة *حتى يموت* فتنزع الشر من وسطك (تثنية 17 : 2-7)

الله لسه عايز يأكد لهم ان *عقوبة الخطية موت* (زي ما قال لادم في سفر التكوين)
وكمان عايز يوضح ليهم إن* بدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة* (زي ما قال سفر العبرانيين)

*كل دي اشارات ودلائل على الذبيح الاتي اللي حايموت ويسفك دمه* 


وعاشت كل الناس على هذا الرجاء في انتظار هذا الفادي الذي يرفع خطية العالم وينجيهم من* الموت*

ودليل على كده ...
وكان رجل في اوروشليم اسمه سمعان وهذا الانسان كان بارا تقياً متوقعاً *تعزية اسرائيل* والروح القدس كان عليه وكان قد اوحي اليه بالروح القدس انه لن يرى الموت قبل ان يعاين *مسيح الرب* فاتى بالروح ألى الهيكل ولما دخل بالصبي يسوع أبواه ليصنعا عنه حسب عادة الناموس , آخذه على ذراعيه وبارك الله وقال : الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك لسلام لان *عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك* الذي اعددته قدام وجه جميع الشعوب .....  (لوقا 2 : 25-35) 

وكمان يوحنا المعمدان شهد بارشاد من الروح القدس وقال :
هوذا *حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم *(يوحنا 1 : 29)

اذاً بعد مجئ ربنا يسوع المسيح وتحقق جميع الشروط في الذبيح* مات ** وسفك دمه *ولإنه القادر القدوس الذي بلا خطية فهو الوحيد  القادر ان يخلص ويحمل خطايا البشرية 

*إذاً الخطية دفع ثمنها* 


اذ الجميع اخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله , متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة  بإمهال من الله (رسالة رومية 3 : 24,25)

*ولكن مش معنى كده إننا بنستهتر وبنتكل على دم المسيح لأ !!*
يسوع بعد ما شفى مريض بركة بيت حسدا قال له : 
ها انت قد برئت *فلا تخطئ ايضاً *لئلا يكون لك اشر (يوحنا 5 : 14)


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

*أحب أن أضيف لكلام أنستاسيا ما هو آت:
أن الخطيئة مورثة في الإسلام
‏فقد حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد بن حميد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو نعيم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هشام بن سعد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏زيد بن أسلم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي صالح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لما خلق الله ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏مسح ظهره فسقط من ظهره كل نسمة هو خالقها من ذريته إلى يوم القيامة وجعل بين عيني كل إنسان منهم ‏ ‏وبيصا ‏ ‏من نور ثم عرضهم على ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فقال أي رب من هؤلاء قال هؤلاء ذريتك فرأى رجلا منهم فأعجبه ‏ ‏وبيص ‏ ‏ما بين عينيه فقال أي رب من هذا فقال هذا رجل من آخر الأمم من ذريتك يقال له ‏ ‏داود ‏ ‏فقال رب كم جعلت عمره قال ستين سنة قال أي رب زده من عمري أربعين سنة فلما قضي عمر ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏جاءه ملك الموت فقال أولم يبق من عمري أربعون سنة قال أولم تعطها ابنك ‏ ‏داود ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏فجحد ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فجحدت ‏ ‏ذريته ونسي ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فنسيت ذريته وخطئ ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏فخطئت ذريته ‏.
‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح ‏ ‏وقد روي من غير وجه عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم 

سنن الترمذي .. كتاب تفسير القرآن عن رسول الله .. باب و من سورة الأعراف

http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=3002&doc=2

أليس محمد من ذرية آدم ؟. وقد ورث الخطيئة ؟*​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

سلام ونعمة

إن المسيحية تنهي عن الزنا  و تحر ض الممؤمن على حياة القداسة 
فقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس  في العهد الجديد هذه الآيات 
 أ هربوا من الزنا 
(1كورنثوس 18:6 ) 
لان هذه هي إرادة الله  قداستكم 
 أن تمتنعوا عن الزنا
 (1تسالونيكي 3:4) 
أما الشهوات الشبابية فاهرب منها
  واتبع البر والإيمان والمحبة والسلام 
  مع الذين يدعون الرب من قلب نقي 
(2 تيموثاوس 22:2) 
 وهناك آيات أخرى كثيرة جدا  تحرض على حياة القداسة وتنهي عن الزنا 
  بل إن الرب يسوع المسيح قال في الموعظة على الجبل 
قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء
لا تزن
وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من ينظر إلى إمرأة  ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه 
( متى 28.27:5)
  أي إنه لا ينهي عن الزنا الفعلي فقط 
  بل حتى عن الافكار الشريرة الدنسة
   ويقول  الكتاب المقدس أيضا 
ليكن الزواج مكرما   والمضجع غير نجس 
وأما العاهرون والزناة  فسيدينهم الله 
(عبرانيين 4:13 )
  وقال أيضا  
 لا تضلوا لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان  ولا فاسقون
يرثون ملكوت الله. 
 كان الحكم في العهد القديم
بخصوص الزنا  هو الرجم بالحجارة
وكان هذا قانونا  دوليا  
 ولكن هل منع هذا عن إرتكاب خطيئة الزنا  لا 
 لان العقاب الجسدي لا يحو  ل الخاطىء
 إلى إنسان بار  بل يجعله يحاول إخفاء جرائمه 
فالمسيحية لا تعطينا الحق لان ن عاقب الخاطىء 
 بل نترك هذا للسلطات الحكومية 
 وإنما مسؤولية المؤمن هي أن ينصح الناس بأن يعترفوا بذنوبهم و أن يتوبوا عنها
وأن يؤمنوا بالمسيح الذي مات وقام لاجل خلاصنا 
  فمتى آمنا به وقبلناه في قلوبنا  ننال غفران الخطايا ونحصل على طبيعة جديدة تحب البر وتبغض الشر  
هل وصل الجواب​


----------



## برنابا01 (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



فريد قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> إن المسيحية تنهي عن الزنا  و تحر ض الممؤمن على حياة القداسة
> فقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس  في العهد الجديد هذه الآيات
> ...



يعني باختصار  فمتى آمنتم به وقبلتوه في قلوبكم  تنالو  غفران الخطايا 
يعني حتى لو اخطات بعدها تنال الغفران ولايهم ماهو طبيعة الخطا او مدى تكراره ما دام انك مؤمن به وتقبله في قلبك 
لاحظ انه لايوجد انسان بدون خطيئة


----------



## remorb (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



برنابا01 قال:


> يعني باختصار  فمتى آمنتم به وقبلتوه في قلوبكم  تنالو  غفران الخطايا
> يعني حتى لو اخطات بعدها تنال الغفران ولايهم ماهو طبيعة الخطا او مدى تكراره ما دام انك مؤمن به وتقبله في قلبك
> لاحظ انه لايوجد انسان بدون خطيئة



لا تراوغ ولا تدلس يابرنابا... 
ليس معني كلامنا ما تقول..
ليس الإيمان والقبول في القلب وحده ننال به غفران الخطايا..
هناك خطية أساسية.. هي خطية أبوينا الأولين..
هذه الخطية تم غفرانها بدم المسيح... وينالها الإنسان بدخوله الإيمان المسيحي.. وذلك كما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة... فبالفداء ننال الخلاص من خطية أبوينا الأولين.. ويناله الإنسان بما أمرنا به كتابنا المقدس به وهو بالعماد "مدفونين معه في المعمودية"..
فبالمعمودية التي يقوم بعملها الكاهن في الكنيسة ندفن مع المسيح.. ونقوم من المعمودية ويعملها الكاهن للطفل الصغير.. على إيمان والديه..
أما أنت فتدلس وتراوغ وهذا في كلامك "يعني حتى لو أخطأت بعدها تنال الغفران ولا يهم ما هو طبيعة الخطأ أو مدي تكراره ما دام أنك مؤمن به"
لا ياحبيبي.. الخطية التي غفرت هنا خطية أبوينا الأولين التي ورثها كل الجنس البشري حتى محمدك ورثها وستجد الكلام عنها في مكان آخر من هذا المنتدي في السؤال عن وراثة الخطية الأساسية؟ أما هنا فأكتفي بالرد على كلامك فقط..
فالإنسان يعيش بعد خلاصه من الخطية الأولي بالدفن مع المسيح في المعمودية المقدسة ولكنه يخطئ ولكن رحمة الله للإنسان الضعيف فإن تاب في قلبه واعترف بخطاياه تغفر له أما إذا عملها ولم يتب عنها ويعترف بها فلن تغفر له لذلك يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس : "إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل ليغفر لنا".. إما إذا راعيت إثماً في قلبي لا يسمع لي الرب...
فحياة الإنسان على الإرض بعد أن ينال الخلاص بالفداء على الصليب بموت المسيح وقيامته وتغطيسه في المعمودية المقدسة وصعود الإنسان من هذه المعمودية هي حياة جهاد ضد إبليس، فيسقط ويتوب ويقوم ويسقط ويتوب ويقوم فباب التوبة مفتوح للإنسان.. فهو في حياة جهاد ضد الشر ضد الإنسان القديم الساكن فيه.. فيحارب الشيطان.. باستمرار وهو في حرب روحية مستمرة إلي أن ينتقل ويلتقي بربه..
ليست حياة جهاد بسيف ورمح وحرب كما تفهمها أنت ولكنها حرب روحية ضد إبليس ومكائده.. ضد الشهوات ضد الملذات ضد كل ما هو شر.. 
فليس كما تدعي أنت "يعني حتى لو اخطات بعدها تنال الغفران ولايهم ماهو طبيعة الخطا" لا يحبيبي الخطأ الوحيد الذي لا تحصل عنه مغفرة هو التجديف على الروح القدس.. الذي هو روح الله.. أما باقي الخطايا فتغفر للإنسان بالتوبة.. فحياة الإنسان المسيحي توبة مستمرة إلي أن ينتقل إلي الحياة الأخرى..
سلام المسيح... ​


----------



## جورج مايكل (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

سلام المسيح معكم 
ارجو من ادارة المنتدى غلق هذا الموضوع الذى لا يستحق صفحه واحده وليس 6 صفحات


----------



## nightelf (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

إذا كان عقوبة الخطيئة هى الموت والدم هو من فدى الخطاة من الموت ( الموت على الصليب):
1- لماذا خلق الله الملاك المكلف بنزع الروح( ملك الموت)؟
2- هل ملك الموت خلق أولاً أم أدم أولاً؟
3- لماذا إذاً يموت ابناء الله إذا كانت الخطيئة قد رفعت عنهم؟
4- لماذا خلق الله النار؟
5- هل خطة الله مدبرة بإن يقوم اليهود بخطيئة قتل المسيح لحدوث الفداء؟ لماذالاتنجح الخطة إلا بهذا الفعل؟
6- إذا كنتم بلا خطايا وأبناء الله وأحبابه فلما لاتتمنون الموت للقاء حبيبكم؟


----------



## Basilius (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

لما تفهم معنى الموت هنا ابقى اتكلم 
وبما انك راجل فاهم كويس في المسيحيات و تجاهر فالمفروض تكون فاهم .... 

اسئلة غبية تنم عن جهل متقع 


> 1- لماذا خلق الله الملاك المكلف بنزع الروح( ملك الموت)؟
> 2- هل ملك الموت خلق أولاً أم أدم أولاً؟



اسال اللة 



> لماذا إذاً يم-وت ابناء الله إذا كانت الخطيئة قد رفعت عنهم؟



يعني اية الخطية رفعت عنهم ؟ 
المفروض انك تسال وانت على علم .... فهمني بقى يعني اية الخطية رفعت عنهم يا هذا 
وانا منتظر جوابك يا عالم المسيحيات المبجل 
جهل كبير ...... 
-





> لماذا خلق الله النار؟


تقصد العذاب للاشرار و الخاطئين و لمجازاة الاشرار ؟ 
نعم خلقها لذلك و يستحقها من يستحقها 


> - هل خطة الله مدبرة بإن يقوم اليهود بخطيئة قتل المسيح لحدوث الفداء؟ لماذالاتنجح الخطة إلا بهذا الفعل؟


علم  اللة المسبق ليس معناة ان الانسان مسير 


6





> - إذا كنتم بلا خطايا وأبناء الله وأحبابه فلما لاتتمنون الموت للقاء حبيبكم؟


من قال لك اننا بلا خطية يا جاهل ؟ 
من قال لك يا هذا ان الانسان بلا خطية ؟ 
اية الجهل دة 

على فكرة قصدك مفهوم ولكن تبين بكل وضوح جهلك المتقع بالفداء 
وبما انك تسال هذة الاسئلة بهذة الطريقة يعني المفروض تكون فاهم


----------



## nightelf (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> لما تفهم معنى الموت هنا ابقى اتكلم
> وبما انك راجل فاهم كويس في المسيحيات و تجاهر فالمفروض تكون فاهم ....
> 
> اسئلة غبية تنم عن جهل متقع
> ...


أنت الذى نسيت معنى الفداء


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

*واضح انك انت الذى لا تعرف معنى الفداء اصلا يا نايت الف لان الفداء معناه ان الله حمل عنا كفارة خطايانا وليس معناه اننا لم نعد نخطىء والكفارة هى احد شروط الغفران وليست هى الغفران. كما ان الفداء لم يبطل الموت الجسدى وانما ابطل موت جهنم, فجميع البشر يموتون جسديا لكن المؤمنين الذين فداهم المسيح بدمه فقط هم الذين يذهبون للملكوت

اضيف ايضا ان الانسان مخير فى مصيره وليس مسير.*


----------



## Basilius (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

*جوابك كان متوقع جدا 
لانك فعلا لا تعلم شيئا انا مش ملزم بتصحيح جهلك دة 
اذا كنت لا تقرا ولا تعلم عن المسيحية فلا تاتي لتتكلم بهذا الاسلوب اوكي *


> لا ترد بهذا الاسلوب من فضلك. وهل هناك معنى للموت الا خروج الروح من الجسد أم أنت تقصد موت القلوب بمعنى عدم ذكر الله


*اذن فانت تعترف الان انك لا تفهم او بلا علم بما تتناقش بة 
طب ما كان من الاول بقى 
عقوبة الموت هنا بمعنى الانفصال التام عن اللة حتى لو كان الانسان صالح و لكنة مخطىء حتى لو خطية واحدة فقط ... ولهذا عندما خلق اللة ادم خلقة غير خاطىء ولم يخلقة خاطىء .... وهذة الطبيعة كانت تؤهلة للعيش مع اللة او الوجود في حضرة اللة وقال اللة انة ضد الخطية مهما كانت واذا فعل الشخص خطية فموتا يموت اي ينفصل كليا عن اللة ..... فاخطىء ادم وتغرت طبيعتة واصبح بخطية ولكن هذة الخطية فصلت الانسان عن اللة فطرد من الجنة ونزل الى الارض واصبح بطبيعة خاطئة اللي هي طبيعتي و طبيعتك فكل انسان خطاءفكلنا لنا طبيعة الخطية ةهذة الطبيعة موجودة في الجنس البشري منذ خطية ادم  واللة ضد الخطية واي خطية لها حكم الموت بالمعنى المشروح وكلنا لنا هذة الطبيعة " كلنا خطاة " حتى الصالح المستحق للمكوت فانة خاطىء *



> عقيدتك أن بموت المسيح على الصليب قد فداكم من الخطيئة.وما الداعى للتعميد اليس التعميد هو غسل الخطايا أى محوها



*عقيدتك ؟؟؟ 
برضة بنفس اسلوبك ؟؟؟ تتكلم كانك انسان فاهم 
ماذا تعرف عن عقيدتي لكي تتكلم بهذة الطريقة ؟ 
طيب 
ما هي الخطية التي فدانا منها السيد المسيحويعني اية كلامك دة " الخطية التي فدانا منها المسيح "  ؟ والسؤال موجة لك واذا لم تجاوب بطريقة عقيدية صحيحة فانت جاهل كما قلت لك الان 
يا جاهل اقرا في الكتاب المقدس واعرف ما هو التعميد بما انك تتكلم بهذة الطريقة و تقول عقيدتك 
التعميد هو محو الخطية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يبقى متتكلمش بالطريقة دي تاني و تقول عقيدتك كدة *



> من هم الأشرار والخطاه بنظرك


*اللذي لا يؤمن ولا يعمل بكلام اللة ولا يعمل بوصاياة 
وهم مفديين ايضا 
ولو سالت ستبين كلامي بوضوح بانك جاهل بالعقيدة التي تقول عليها عقيدتك تقول وانت لا تعلم ما تقول *


> أنت لم تجب على السؤال و تدخل فى محور جديد هو هل الإنسان مسير أم مخير؟


*ارجع لسؤالك تاني وشوف اذا كانت اجابتي في محلها ام لا 
اللة لا  يحعل انسان يخطىء يا سيد 
وعلمة المسبق و خطتة لا تعنى انة يجعل الانسان يخطىء لكي يتم مشيئتة *




> أنت الذى نسيت معنى الفداء


*يابني بلاش تتكلم بالطريقة دي 
مين اصلا اللي جاهل ولا عارف حاجة اصلا ؟ 
طيب عرفني ما هو الفداء ككل و من قبل المسيح و من بعدة و من يستحق ملكوت اللة و من لا يستحقة 



وبعدين الموضوع كان عن عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية لية تغير الموضوع ؟*


----------



## nightelf (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *جوابك كان متوقع جدا
> لانك فعلا لا تعلم شيئا انا مش ملزم بتصحيح جهلك دة
> اذا كنت لا تقرا ولا تعلم عن المسيحية فلا تاتي لتتكلم بهذا الاسلوب اوكي *
> 
> ...


وأنت ليه بتجاوب؟ وأحب أن أعرفك أن الموضوع كلة يرتبط ببعضه البعض العقوبة على الخطيئة والفداء منها


----------



## جورج مايكل (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

سلام المسيح معك 
ليس فى المسيحيه مايسمى ملك الموت  وفى الاسلام اسمه عزرائيل  فمن الممكن جدا ان يموت مجموعات كبيره من الناس  وفى نفس اللحظه وفى أماكن متعدده فهل لوكان ملك واحد يتواجد فى أكثر من مكان  طبعا مستحيل لأن صفة اللا محدوديه هى للمسيح وحده لأنه الله حيث قال :لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم (مت  18 :  20
ولكن هناك طغمه( مجموعه) ملائكيه هى المسئوله عن أخذ أرواح  المؤمنين الى الفردوس
ولذلك نحن نقول فى الصلاه على الموتى داخل الكنيسه :ليس موت لعبيدك بل هو انتقال والقديس بولس الرسول يقول :فاني محصور من الاثنين لي اشتهاء ان انطلق و اكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا (في  1 :  23
لاننا نعلم انه ان نقض بيت خيمتنا الارضي فلنا في السماوات بناء من الله بيت غير مصنوع بيد ابدي (2كو  5 :  1 لان لي الحياة هي المسيح و الموت هو ربح (في  1 :  21

وأيضا أرواح شريره بسماح من الله تأخذ أرواح الأشرار الى الجحيم  كما جاء فى الأيه : اصحوا و اسهروا لان ابليس خصمكم كاسد زائر يجول ملتمسا من يبتلعه هو (1بط  5 :  8
أى يبتلعه الى الجحيم والهاويه
أما السؤال الرابع الله لم يخلق النار لأجل الانسان لكن من أجل ابليس وملا ئكته كما قال السيد المسيح :ثم يقول ايضا للذين عن اليسار اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين الى النار الابدية المعدة لابليس و ملائكته (مت  25 :  41  
والانسان الشرير غير المؤمن هو من اتباع الشيطا ن وجندى فى جيش الشياطين فيستحق مايستحقه ابليس 
  أما السؤال الخامس: نعم خطة الله مدبره لكن ليس الله هو الذى دفع اليهود لقتل المسيح  فهم قتلوا غير المسيح كما قال له المجد:يا اورشليم يا اورشليم يا قاتلة الانبياء و راجمة المرسلين اليها كم مرة اردت ان اجمع اولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها و لم تريدوا (مت  23 :  37)
ولكن الله حول شرهم بقتل المسيح الى خير بفداء البشريه 
أما السؤال السادس  : نحن ياعزيزى لسنا بلا خطايا بل نحن نتوب عن خطايانا ليس بلا خطيه الاالسيد المسيح وحده ونحن نتمنى الموت كم قال القديس بولس الرسول:فاني محصور من الاثنين لي اشتهاء ان انطلق و اكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا (في  1 :  23 
فالموت بالنسبه لنا هو الانتقال الى الفردوس


----------



## nightelf (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لخروج الكاتب لمواضيع اخرى*


----------



## My Rock (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

يا nightelf ما دخل بطرس و نهر المسيح له بالموضوع؟
الموضوع عن الزنا في المسحية, يعني عمركم ما راح تعرفوا شئ اسمه نظام؟


----------



## جورج مايكل (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

سلام المسيح معكم 
الى nightelf
انت مش بتفهم عربى بنقولك النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته
ولا انت بتفتكر كلمة المعده هى المعده اللى بينزل فيها الأكل  
كلمة المعده بالعاميه يعنى اللى اتعملت علشان ابليس وملائكته والفئات التى ذكرها هى فئات مرائيه منافقه لها صورة البر لكنهم أشرار ولا يفعلون خيرا :فيجيبهم قائلا الحق اقول لكم بما انكم لم تفعلوه باحد هؤلاء الاصاغر فبي لم تفعلوا (مت  25 :  45

"فالتفت وقال لبطرس إذهب عنى يا شيطان أنت معثرة لى لأنك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس"(متى16 :23 )
هل بطرس طبقاً لكلام المسيح من أتباع الشيطان؟
وردفى انجيل متى16
21 من ذلك الوقت ابتدا يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي ان يذهب الى اورشليم و يتالم كثيرا من الشيوخ و رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و في اليوم الثالث يقوم
22 فاخذه بطرس اليه و ابتدا ينتهره قائلا حاشاك يا رب لا يكون لك هذا
بطرس تكلم كلام يتفق مع رأى الشيطان  لأن الشيطان لايريد الخلاص للبشر  فالرب انتهره  فرجع بطرس عن كلامه
تسأل عن من قتلهم اليهود غير المسيح والرد فى هذه الأيه:
لكي ياتي عليكم كل دم زكي سفك على الارض من دم هابيل الصديق الى دم زكريا بن برخيا الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل و المذبح (مت  23 :  35)
اما سؤال الذى ظهر فجاة بعيدا عن الموضوع فاجابته موجوده فى  الأصحاح الثالث انجيل متى
5 فاجاب يسوع و قال له اسمح الان لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر حينئذ سمح له
فالمسيح هنا أعطى للمعموديه الكمال وصارت للمعموديه القيمه العظمى 
فكما فعل المسيح ينبغى ان يعمل كل مسيحى ولذلك كل مسيحى لابد ان يتعمد
انت تكتب دون علم 
انت تريد ان علمى يكون على هواك يعنى علم اسلامى  لوكتبت شئ خطا من الناحيه المسيحيه فالمسيحيون أولى باصلاح هذه الأخطاء لكنك تعتبرها أخطاء لأنك تريد رد على مزاجك


----------



## رحمه للعالمين (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

جوابهمـ أنَ لا عقوبـــَة راادِعــــة 



الحمدلله على نعمة الإسلام


----------



## Basilius (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

*حاجة غريبة جدا 
يبقى الموضوع مليان ردود ومشاركات و اجابات 
وياتي شخص بعد اكثر من ست صفحات من المناقشة و يرجع الى وراء الوراء 
ربنا يرحمكم من عقولكم يا مسلمين *


----------



## remorb (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

أفادا 
قتل الموضوع بحثاً وكتبنا لهم ستة صفحات وحاورونا وأجبناهم .. عاوزين إيه أكثر مما كتب.. أسلمهم الله إلي زهن مرفوض..... لا تحزن يا أخي الحبيب.. سلام الرب يسوع المسيح معك..​


----------



## nightelf (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *حاجة غريبة جدا
> يبقى الموضوع مليان ردود ومشاركات و اجابات
> وياتي شخص بعد اكثر من ست صفحات من المناقشة و يرجع الى وراء الوراء
> ربنا يرحمكم من عقولكم يا مسلمين *



ما الداعى لقول المسيح فى الموعظة: أن النظر بشهوة للنساء زنى ويجب قلع العين التى تنظر أليست هذة عقوبة؟


----------



## remorb (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



nightelf قال:


> ما الداعى لقول المسيح فى الموعظة: أن النظر بشهوة للنساء زنى ويجب قلع العين التى تنظر أليست هذة عقوبة؟



ياابني العقوبة عندنا ليست كما تقول قلع العين أو قطع اليد 
هي ليست حدود فالعقوبة لدينا أكبر من ذلك..
أنظر ما يقوله كتابنا السماوي:
"من يغلب يرث كل شيء. وأكون له إلها وهو يكون لي ابنا. وأما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة، فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت، الذي هو الموت الثاني" رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي الاصحاح 21 العدد 7 -9.
فإن العقوبة في المسيحية هي عقوبة أبدية وليست وقتية كعقوبة الحد ولكنها عقوبة مؤبدة..


----------



## remorb (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

أقصد بعقوبة وقتية يعني عقوبة في الأرض فنحن لا نهتم بالعقوبة الأرضية فالمهم لدينا هو العقوبة الأبدية هل وضحت الصورة​​


----------



## جورج مايكل (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

سلام المسيح معكم 
هل يظن الأخوه المسلمين ان الاسلام هو أول من جاء  بحد الرجم؟؟؟؟؟؟
محمد نقل حد الرجم من الكتاب المقدس ونقلا عن عادات اليهود المنتشرين فى الجزيره العربيه  والدليل على ذلك الآيات التاليه:

يخرجون الفتاة الى باب بيت ابيها و يرجمها رجال مدينتها بالحجارة حتى تموت لانها عملت قباحة في اسرائيل بزناها في بيت ابيها فتنزع الشر من وسطك (تث  22 :  21)
فاخرجوهما كليهما الى باب تلك المدينة و ارجموهما بالحجارة حتى يموتا الفتاة من اجل انها لم تصرخ في المدينة و الرجل من اجل انه اذل امراة صاحبه فتنزع الشر من وسطك (تث  22 :  24)
فاذا كان حد الرجم مفخره فليفتخر به اليهود وليس المسلمين الذين  يفتخرون بما نقلوه(لطشوه) عن الأخرين


----------



## برنابا01 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



جورج مايكل قال:


> سلام المسيح معكم
> هل يظن الأخوه المسلمين ان الاسلام هو أول من جاء  بحد الرجم؟؟؟؟؟؟
> محمد نقل حد الرجم من الكتاب المقدس ونقلا عن عادات اليهود المنتشرين فى الجزيره العربيه  والدليل على ذلك الآيات التاليه:
> 
> ...



انتم قلتم ان المسيحية هي العهدين القديم والجديد 
وهنا انت قلت ان يوجد عقوبة للزنا وهي الرجم في العهد القديم
يعني يوجد عقوبة  او بما يسمى حد للزنا في الدنيا من العهد القديم
 والخلاصة انكم لا تاخذو به  لانه من العهد القديم 
يعني اجيبونا  بموضوعية   هل انتم تعتمدون العهد القديم كشريعة وتاخذون بكل ما جائت به من احكام ام ان العهد الجديد يلغي هذا

ولي عودة تعقيبا غلى الاجابة


----------



## My Rock (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



برنابا01 قال:


> انتم قلتم ان المسيحية هي العهدين القديم والجديد
> وهنا انت قلت ان يوجد عقوبة للزنا وهي الرجم في العهد القديم
> يعني يوجد عقوبة او بما يسمى حد للزنا في الدنيا من العهد القديم
> والخلاصة انكم لا تاخذو به لانه من العهد القديم
> ...


 
يا اخي, لماذا لا تقرأ الردود؟
راجع كل من
#*2* 
#*4* 
#*5*
#*15* 
#*55*
#*57*
#*59* 
و نعيد:
كان الحكم في العهد القديم ( بحسب  شريعة موسى )  بخصوص الزنا  هو الرجم بالحجارة . وكان هذا قانونا  دوليا  . ولكن هل منع هذا عن إرتكاب خطيئة الزنا ? لا , لان العقاب الجسدي لا يحو  ل الخاطىء إلى إنسان بار  بل يجعله يحاول إخفاء جرائمه . فالمسيحية لا تعطينا الحق لان ن عاقب الخاطىء , بل نترك هذا للسلطات الحكومية . وإنما مسؤولية المؤمن هي أن ينصح الناس بأن يعترفوا بذنوبهم و أن يتوبوا عنها , وأن يؤمنوا بالمسيح الذي مات وقام لاجل خلاصنا .  فمتى آمنا به وقبلناه في قلوبنا  ننال غفران الخطايا ونحصل على طبيعة جديدة تحب البر وتبغض الشر .

حترجع و تعيد السؤال من جديد؟
يا ساتر!


----------



## remorb (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

واستكمالا لكلام أخي الحبيب روك
عندما أتوا بالمرأة التي أمسكوها بذات الفعل
وأرادوا أن يطبقوا عليها الشريعة اليهودية ويرجموها 
وأمسك كل واحد بحجر ليرميها به
لم يلق أي منهم حجر واحد عليها 
ولكن خرج كل واحد منهم من أمام السيد المسيح دون إلقاء حجر 
لماذا لأن المسيح هو فاحص القلوب وكل منهم انكشفت أمام عينه خطاياه
فلم يجرؤ أي منهم أن يلقي الحجر الذي في يده على تلك المرأة
وإنصرفوا واحد وراء واحد
ونظر السيد المسيح للمرأة وقال لها 
أما دانك أحد؟!!!
إذهبي ولا تخطئي 
حبيبي من يسأل السؤال 
إذا ادنت أنت الإنسان على الأرض ورجمته وقتلته أو قطعته
فأنت منعت عنه فرصة التوبة والرجوع إلي الله
فانت قاتل نفس ولكن المسيحية تترك العقاب الأرضي للحكومة
هي التي تعاقب 
أما عقاب عدم التوبة فهو من اختصاص الله وحده
وليس لك حق أن تعاقب أنت أخيك أو اختك 
وإذا تدخلت في عقاب أي إنسان فأنت تأخذ عمل الله وهو الإدانة
فمن أنت كي تدين غيرك
أترك العقاب الارضي للقوانين الوضعية 
ولا تتدخل أنت في إدانة غيرك 
أنظر فقط إلي خطاياك
أنظر إلي توبتك وكيف ترضي أنت الله
هذا هو المنظور المسيحي لأي خطية يقترفها الإنسان
لا دخل لك أنت بخطايا غيرك 
خليك في خطاياك وتوب عنها​​


----------



## أحب ربي (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



جورج مايكل قال:


> المسيحيه ترفض الزنا بكل أشكاله حتى النظره الشهوانيه
> 1Co 6:9  أم لستم تعلمون أن الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله؟ لا تضلوا! لا زناة ولا عبدة أوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور
> أما نظام الحدود فلا يوجد فى المسيحيه لأنها ببساطه ليست قانون العقوبات الدنيويه وينطبق عليها قول السيد المسيح أعطى مالقيصر لقيصر ومالله لله
> وهل يطبق الاسلام الرجم فى السعوديه هل لايوجد زناة  يوجد كثيرون ولكن لايطبق الحد فهو مثل عدمه ولم نسمع عن أحد طبق عليه حد الرجم ومن المستحيل أثباته وقد جاء ثلاثة شهود الى عمربن الخطاب على خالد بن الوليد فقد رأوه يزنى والرابع لم يشاهد الفعل بالضبط  فأمر عمر بن الخطاب (العادل) بقتل الثلاثه وترك خالد ابن الوليد خوفا منه
> ثم قولوا لنا أين حد الرجم فى القرأن



إيه الكلام الجميل ده يا مايكل جبته منين بالظبط
تأليفك القصة دي و لا مين اللي مالفها ؟؟

خالد بن الوليد زنا و عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنهما- كان بيداري عليه؟؟؟

سبحان الله

و قال إيه لما لم يشهد الرابع قتل الثلاثة

بطل كدب يا مايكل
و أتحداك تجيب الدليل على كلامك ده من اي مصدر 

لأن القصة اصلاً مالهاش أي وجود غير في دماغك 

مستني إطلالتك القوية و إلا فتكون كذاب مدلس


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2008)

عزيزي أحب ربي
القسم هذا للحوار في المسيحيات فقط, و خطأي ان جزء من رد الاخ جورج يحتوي عى اسلاميات دون تحرير

سأترك هذه الرسالة للتنبيه عسى ان لا يستمر الموضوع و يخرج عن نقاش المسيحيات

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أحب ربي (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

ممكن الأستاذ مايكل يطرح الموضوع في الحوار الاسلامي و نشوف رايه


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*



أحب ربي قال:


> ممكن الأستاذ مايكل يطرح الموضوع في الحوار الاسلامي و نشوف رايه


 

ممكن جداً

راسله على الخاص و اتفق معه لو احببت


----------



## جورج مايكل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*

سلام المسيح معكم


> بطل كدب يا مايكل
> و أتحداك تجيب الدليل على كلامك ده من اي مصدر
> 
> لأن القصة اصلاً مالهاش أي وجود غير في دماغك
> ...


فتحنا موضوع جديد للرد واثبات ان خالد بن الوليد زنا وتستر عليه لا عمر بن الخطاب فقط بل ابو بكر ايضا
تجدون الموضوع كاملا فى الرابط التالى:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=777521


----------

